# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  Προιόντα Prevent. Γνωρίζετε σχετικά?

## Ava_ed

Πρόκειται για σκόνες σε διάφορες γεύσεις (φράουλα, ροδάκινο, σοκολάτα, βανίλια, καπουτσίνο) που τις διαλύεις σε νερό, χυμό ή γάλα. Έχει τρία στάδια, το start, το premium και το basic. 
Στο δεύτερο στάδιο, τα δύο γεύματα είναι η σκόνη αναμεμειγμένη σε γάλα 1,5% λιπαρά. 
Νομίζω ότι είναι καλά προιόντα όταν θέλουμε να σοκάρουμε τον οργανισμό και να χάσει γρήγορα βάρος.
Γνωρίζετε κάτι σχετικά?
Αν όχι για τα συγκεκριμένα, γνωρίζετε για τα γεύματα σε σκόνη?
Τα πήρε καμιά σας και, αν ναι, είδατε αποτελέσματα?

----------


## katerina76_ed

τα είχε πάρει μία θεία μου...έχασε οντως πολλά κιλά...αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάπου 10-12 σε 1-1/2 μήνα...πολύ στερητική διατροφή...τα πήρε αμέσως μόλις άρχισε να τρώει κανονικά!!! δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω...μία άλλη ξαδέλφη μου είχε χάσει αρκετά κιλά (δεν θυμάμαι γιατί ήταν πριν από 15 χρόνια και όχι με τα prevent αλλά με τα herbalife) ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ!!! αλλά έκανε διατροφή και γυμναστική ταυτόχρονα και εξακολουθησε και μετά την διακοπή των γευμάτων αυτών...είναι θέμα ανθρώπου μάλλον και το πως θα συνεχίσεις μετά την διατροφή σου...προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι πρέπει κάποιος να αντικαταστήσει το γαλατάκι του το πρωινό με ένα τέτοιο σκεύασμα...ούτε κάποιο άλλο γεύμα της ημέρας βέβαια...

----------


## grin

άστο κοπελιά μην την ψάχνεις, αντικαθιστάς γεύματα με ρόφημα τέτοιας σκόνης, το αποτέλεσμα είναι να τρως πολύ λίγες θερμίδες και φυσικά να χάνεις κιλά επειδή εξαφανίζονται υγρά και μύες. με το που θα φας το φαγάκι σου τσουπ έρχονται τα κιλά..
το ίδιο και σε μια φίλη μου. το έκανε για κανα μήνα, περιχαρής μας έλεγε ότι είχε χάσει περίπου 10-12 κιλά αλλά όταν την είδαμε ήταν στις ίδιες διαστάσεις με πριν. αν αντέχεις δύο γεύματα τη μέρα να τα αντικαθιστάς με τέτοιο ρόφημα, φαντάζομαι θα σου είναι πιο εύκολο να τρως μικρές μεριδούλες φαγητό της προκοπής, διαιτητικά μαγειρεμένο...

----------


## kika*

ειναι αληθεια...δεν ειναι τιποτα το σουπερ..γιατι τα παιρνεις τα κιλα παλι.
και ακομα κι αν δεν τα παρεις ...ασχετα με αυτο..
δεν ειναι αυκολο να πινεις ροφηματα αντι για φαγητο...και μη φανταστεις οτι οταν πινεις το ροφημα χορταινεις κιολας...εγψ εκανα herbalife πριν πολλα χρονια και πριν λιγα prevent αλλα δε μου αρεσαν οι σκονες, ζοριζομουν πολυ..
και μετα πεινουσα παλι.οχι του θανατα αλλα πεινουσα.και δεν ειναι και φτηνη υποθεση αυτο ετσι??!!!τα πολλα κιλα οταν τα χανεις ειναι αρχικα υγρα ετσι κι αλλιως..
το θεμα ειναι και να τα κρατησεις..οχι να τα βαλεις μετα απο ενα μηνα.

----------


## Ava_ed

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ κορίτσια για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
Ήθελα να ξέρω τι κάνουμε όταν κολλάει η ζυγαριά, προκειμένου να σοκάρουμε τον οργανισμό, όπως είπα πιο πάνω.
Σκέφτηκα πως μπορεί να είναι μία κάποια λύση. 
Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, τα κιλά δεν τα βάλαμε τρώγοντας σκόνες, σωστά?

----------


## litsaki28

μια φιλη μου επαιρνε σκονες prevent για 3 μηνες χανοντας 18 και κιλα.εκτος οτι του ξαναεβαλε εις διπλουν τους επομενο χρονο βρεθηκε με πολλα προβληματα υγειας οπως χαμηλο αιματοκριτη και σιδηρο,ζαλαδες και πολλα αλλα.

----------


## chrisa74

Εκτός από όλα τα παραπάνω κάνουν κακό κ στο συκώτι κ παίρνεις τα κιλά εις διπλουν τα επαιερνε κ ο άντρας μου. Τζάμπα λεφτά

----------


## astralon

εγω ειχα παρει prevent πριν κανα χρονο και εχασα 8 κιλα ..δν τα ξαναπηρα μεχρι στιγμης αλλα προσπαθω για να συντηρηθω..εννοειται αρκετα σκληρη η διατροφη και πιεστηκα αρκετα αλλα πιστευω αξιζε τον κοπο..ειχω ταλαιπωρηθει με αρκετεσ διαιτες και εχω παει σε αρκετουσ διαιτολογους αλλα μονο αυτο δουλεψε σε μενα..αλλα σιγουρα ειναι στον ανθρωπο..τι θα σου ταιριαξει..

----------


## BLACK_PRIGIPESSA

έπερνα τα prevent περίπου για ένα τρίμηνο πριν από 4 χρόνια ...πέρα από το γεγονός ότι η σκόνη δεν μπορεί σε καμμία περίπτωση να καλύψει τις διατροφικές σου ανάγκες και πεινάς διαρκώς από ένα σημείο και μετά είναι εντελώς ανελαστικό το πρόγραμμά τους και καταστρεφει το μεταβολισμό....
δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ούτε μια μικρή παρασπονδία σα φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος γιατί βάζεις αμέσως και πρέπει να μένεις αυστηρα προσκολημένη σε ότι λέει το πρόγραμμα...πεινάς, καταστρεφεται το συκώτι λόγω της αυξημένης ασπαρτάμης που περιέχουν και επειδή έχεις στερηθεί τα πάντα μετά πέφτεις με τα μούτρα και τα βάζεις εις διπλούν...
άσε που ούτε τον οργανισμό σου βάζεις σε μια τάξη για να μάθει να αρκείται σε μικρές και ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες, ούτε μαθαίνεις να επιλέγεις για τον εαυτό σου εκείνη την τροφή που είναι πιο οφέλιμη και λιγότερο παχυντική...έχει επιλέξει από πριν για σένα η σκόνη υποτίθεται...αυτα είναι για ρομπότ...όχι για ανθρώπους...και είναι και ακριβά...

----------


## karamela_ed

*βρε γλυκο μου κορίτσι γιατι δεν κανεις μια διατροφη ισορροπημένη με λιγοτερες θερμίδες και θα δεις που θα χασεις κιλά παρα αυτα τα πραγματα που δεν ξερουμε καν σε τι μπορει να βλαψουν τον οργανισμό μας?*

----------


## Εβιτα_ed

Χαιρετω τη παρεα...
Ειμαι νεα στο φορουμ σας και μολις αρχισα prevent
Oι τρεις πρωτες μερες σκετο μαρτυριο...κοντεψα να τα φτυσω....

Σημερα στη τεταρτη μερα , μολις ηπια νες με γαλα σκετο ξαναγεννηθηκα.....σημερα ολα ειναι σουπερ...ουτε νευρα ουτε υποταση τιποτα

Υψος 1.73
Βαρος 101.800 

Θελω συμπαρασταση παιδια :starhit::starhit:

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Ava_ed

Πριν από λίγο καιρό διαπίστωσα ότι η σκόνη έληξε και την πένταξα. Ευτυχώς?

----------


## Εβιτα_ed

Σε πια φαση εισαι Αβα????
Εισαι ευχαριστημενη απο τη πορεια σου ????

----------


## welldah

Εβίτα καλωσήλθες! Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου. Τα συγκεκριμένα σκευάσματα χορηγούνται με συνταγή γιατρού? Πώς ακριβώς τα χρησιμοποιείς? Θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν μας έδινες περαιτέρω πληροφορίες.
Ava δε γνωρίζω τίποτα για τα συγκεκριμένα σκευάσματα, όμως αν θες να δώσεις μια ώθηση στον οργανισμό σου μπορείς να περοιρίσεις τους υδατάνθρακες, να αυξήσεις την κατανάλωση νερού και να κάνεις ένα είδος αερόβιας άσκησης.

----------


## Ava_ed

Εβίτα, να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν τα χρησιμοποίησα, παρά μόνο για 2-3 μέρες. Δεν πρόλαβα να δω τα όποια αποτελέσματα. Πιστεύω, πάντως, πως όταν τρέφεσαι λογικά, δεν χρειάζεσαι κανένα προιόν. Τα πήρα σε μία φάση απελπισίας και μετά επανήλθα.

----------


## KittyCat

Ο κουμπάρος μου έπαιρνε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δε ξέρω ποιά εταιρία... το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι ήταν μόνιμα πεινασμένος και πήρε ξανά αυτά τα κιλά που είχε χάσει μόλις ξεκίνησε κανονική διατροφή..

----------


## Εβιτα_ed

> _Originally posted by KittyCat_
> Ο κουμπάρος μου έπαιρνε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δε ξέρω ποιά εταιρία... το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι ήταν μόνιμα πεινασμένος και πήρε ξανά αυτά τα κιλά που είχε χάσει μόλις ξεκίνησε κανονική διατροφή..


Υπαρχουν πολλων ειδων υποκαταστατα τροφων σε σκονη, αλλα ελαχιστα ειναι στα φαρμακεια
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειναι για ανδρες γιατι θελει Σπαρτιατικη πειθαρχεια
Ομως οποια διαιτα και αν κανουμε μολις ξαναπεσουμε με τα μουτρα στο φαγητο τα κιλα επανερχονται
Γι αυτο εμεις κανουμε τις παρασπονδιες μας ναι μεν χανουμε λιγοτερο αλλα δεν ξεχναμε τις γευσεις

----------


## pumyra

Kαλησπέρα! Πώς τα πηγαίνετε κορίτσια; Εγώ μετά από ένα τριήμερο με... "ανάποδα" γεύματα (μεσημεριανό για βραδινό και το βραδινό μου...μεσημεριανό), ακανόνιστες ποσότητες του κυρίως γεύματος (καθώς όταν βγαίνεις έξω με παρέα για φαγητό όχι μόνο δεν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις σωστά το λάδι του φαγητού, αλλά "παίζουν" και τα τσιμπιματάκια από τα "κοινά" πιάτα!), σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα χάρηκα γιατί παρά τις κυρίως όχι και τόσο υγιεινές επιλογές (συν κάτι freddo cappuccino...) η ζυγαριά έδειξε ένα πολύ καλό νούμερο! ʼλλο ένα κιλάκι και τέλος! Αυτή τη φορά δε θα σταματήσω λίγο πριν φτάσω εκεί που θέλω και θα ακολουθήσω την λογική του προγράμματος κανονικά: σταδιακός έλεγχος και διατήρηση του βάρους... Να πω την αλήθεια, μου λείπουν πολύ όμως το παγωτό και οι ξηροί καρποί... πάλι καλά που έχω γεύση σοκολάτα και κάπως το ισορροπώ αυτό... Εσείς είσαστε περισσότερο του φαγητού ή των γλυκων;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω ειμαι του φαγητου ... και των ειδων περιπτερου (πατατακια) χαχαχα

----------


## pumyra

:smilegrin: Από τα είδη περιπτέρου, τον χειμώνα κυρίως, όλων των ειδών σοκολάτες... Πατατάκια και κρουασάν τσούκου, εώς καθόλου, αλλά σοκολατοειδή... τα πάντα! Για αυτό μάλλον το ισορροπώ και αντέχω ακόμα - αν και τώρα καλοκαίρι, "άφηνα" το περίπτερο και πήγαινα στα παγωτά (τα χύμα). Όσο γυμναζόμουν δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα, αλλά μετά... λογικό να αρχίσουν να ανεβαίνουν και τα κιλά (συνέβαλλαν και άλλα βέβαια, αλλά κακά τα ψέματα, τα γλυκά και η έλλειψη άσκησης κάνει τον δείκτη της ζυγαριάς να παίρνει την άνω βόλτα)! zwhtsa, έχεις ακόμα απόθεμα; Πότε το σταματάς;

----------


## Effaki

γεια κοριτσια τι κανετε εγω ξανα ξεκινησα γερα και δυνατα στα 84,5 κιλα με το prevent start.βαρεθηκα να περιμενω να αδιαθετησω.... αι σιχτιρ πια θα συνεχισω να χανω κιλα να το κανω σαν δωρο στον εαυτο μου βρα παιδι και οποτε θελει ασ ερθει η περιοδοσ......:bouncy:

----------


## pumyra

Effaki έχεις επισκεφτεί κάποιον γιατρό - διαιτολόγο;

----------


## pumyra

Πού είστε βρε κορίτσια;! Πώς τα πηγαίνετε; Εγώ επιτέλους άλλο μισό κιλάκι!!!

----------


## pumyra

Καλησπέρα σε όλους -ες (μα πού χαθήκατε καλέ;;; )! Σήμερα ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά και έδειξε 51.8!!! Έκανα και την επίσκεψή μου στην φίλη μου για μετρήσεις λίπους κ.λ.π. και επιτέλους!! Όλα καλά αναλογικά!!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σώμα μου δεν δείχνει όπως όταν γυμναζόμουν και ήμουν στα ίδια κιλά, αλλά πλέον εφόσον έχω αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να γυμνάζομαι πάλι, στο χέρι μου είναι! Εξάλλου ήθελα να δώσω απλά μια "βοήθεια" στον οργανισμό μου - σωστότερα στον μεταβολισμό μου - που μετά από κάποιες καταστάσεις είχε αλλάξει τελείως (έβαλα και εγώ το χεράκι μου σε αυτό - η αλήθεια είναι ότι με σοκολατοειδή και ξηρούς καρπούς πάντα έχανα λίγο τον έλεγχο...και φάνηκε σε αυτόν τον ένα χρόνο που συνέβαλλαν πολλά - ακινησία κ.λ.π....)... Οπότε από σήμερα σιγά σιγά και για τις επόμενες έξι εβδομάδες μπαίνω στη δεύτερη φάση - ένα μόνο υποκατάστατο γεύματος και φυσικά παράλληλα άσκηση!

----------


## pumyra

...Τελικά μόνη μου έμεινα να γράφω εδώ  :Frown:  ... Χθες έφαγα το γεύμα του βραδινού κανονικά και από σήμερα το πρωινό μου είναι κανονικά όπως είναι κανονικό γεύμα και το μεσημεριανό. Πάντως σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα off the record, η ζυγαριά έδειξε -100gr... Μάλλον για αυτό σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα λέει κάτι του στιλ "όταν φτάσετε περίπου στα κιλά που θέλετε, μόνο το ένα από τα τρία γεύματα να είναι υποκατάστατο".

----------


## Effaki

γεια τι κανετε?????σορρυ που χαθηκα αλλα ειχα πολλεσ δουλειεσ. αδιαθετησα κιολασ χθεσ οποτε θα ζυγιστω οταν τελειωσει η περιοδοσ μου κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα παω στα 84 κιλα ειμαι ακομα αλλα δεν πειραζει παμε γερα και δυναταααααααα!!!!!!!!

----------


## zoinama

καλησπερα σε όλους!!!
Θα μπορουσε καποιος να με ενημερωσει ΠΟΣΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΑ κιλα μπορει να χασει κάποιος με το prevent, και σε ποσο καιρο αν παιρνει πρωι και βραδυ το ροφημα και μεσημερι τρωει ενα γευμα χωρις υπερβολες και περιττα λιπη???
Και η δευτερη ερωτηση μου ειναι αν μπορει κανεις να ξεκινησει με το basic και να παραλειψει το start.

Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω το start το παιρνεις στην αρχη για 3-4 μερες και το ροφημα το κανεις μιξη με νερο και οχι με γαλα ή αλλο γαλακτοκομικο. Και το basic ειναι που το αναμιγνυεις με γαλα ή αλλο γαλακτοκομικο.

πειραζει να ξεκινησω απευθειας με το basic? ρωταω γιατι για να παρω το ενα απο τα δυο.να μην παρω και τα 2 και μου βγουν 70-80ευω. Αν παρω το basic Μονο θα μου βγει 40 ευρω...
βοηθηστε με!

----------


## pumyra

Καλησπέρα zoinama! Καλό θα ήταν να κλείσεις αρχικά ραντεβού με κάποιον γιατρό - διαιτολόγο (αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο, θα σε ενημερώσουν για κάποιον που βρίσκεται κοντά στην περιοχή σου). Όοοοολα αυτά που ρωτάς, έχουν να κάνουν ανάλογα με τη σύσταση του σώματός σου, τα αρχικά κιλά σου, το βάρος που θα πρέπει να έχεις κ.λ.π.. Το διατροφολόγιο που σου δίνεται, διαμορφώνεται ανάλογα με τις δικές σου ανάγκες - και μαθαίνεις να τρως και σωστά (σωστούς συνδυασμούς τροφών κλπ). Το start ενεργεί για την "ρύθμιση νερού σώματος-αποβολή γλυκογόνου", επομένως θεωρώ ότι έχει "λόγο ύπαρξης". Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, το πιο συνετό είναι να ξεκινήσεις με ιατρική παρακολούθηση. Και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ένα σκεύασμα που κάνει θαύματα - αν δεν προσέχουμε και τρώμε χωρίς μέτρο, δεν κάνουμε την όποια μορφή άσκησης, όταν σταματήσουμε το υποκατάστατο και αρχίσουμε και καταναλώνουμε τροφές όοοοοσο θέλουμε και όοοοοοοποτε θέλουμε, δεν πρόκειται να διατηρήσσουμε τα όποια αποτελέσματα (τα λέω για να τα ακούω και εγώ...)...

----------


## zoinama

pumyra σε υπερευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Ναι φυσικα και εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε οοοολα! Απλα δεν μπορω να παω σε γιατρο γιατι δεν εχω τα χρηματα να το υποστηριξω αυτη τη στιγμη. Γιαυτο ρωτησα και αν ειναι απαραιτητο το start. ΝΑι λογικα εχει λογο υπαρξης...ειπα ομως να ρωτησω ΠΟΣΟ κακο θα εκανα αν ΔΕΝ το αγοραζα. Εγω ειμαι 1.70 με 81 κιλα.Εχω 13 κιλα παραπανω απο το επιθυμητο (σε μενα) βαρος.Δε θελω να χασω παραπανω..
Εχω κοιλιστα και μπρατσακια.Τα ποδια μου δεν ειναι χοντρα ολως παραδοξως.
ΣΚεφτηκα να κανω αυτη τη διαιτα ετσι λιγο πιο προχειρα οπως ξεκιναμε καθε Δευτερα ολοι μας κλασικα και καθε Τριτη τη χαλαμε...
χαχαχα

----------


## pumyra

:lol: Συνήθως ναι, έτσι είναι οι δίαιτες της "Δευτέρας"...! Απλά επειδή δεν είναι απλά και μόνο ότι "τρώω λιγότερο", ίσα ίσα, αλλά πρόκειται να πάρεις κάποιο υποκατάστατο γεύματος-δεν πρέπει να συμβουλευτείς κάποιον γιατρό; Δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε σε κίνδυνο και να κάνουμε πειράματα με την υγεία μας-όχι ότι είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο, βιταμίνες είναι κυρίως, αλλά δεν ξέρεις πως αντιδράει ο κάθε οργανισμός... Εξάλλου το basic είναι για αυτούς που θέλουν να χάσουν μέχρι 7 κιλά. Κάποιος που χρειάζεται να χάσει περισσότερα, ακολουθεί άλλο πρόγραμμα και άλλη διατροφή...! Όπως και να είναι, έστω, κάνε 2-3 επισκέψεις με τις εξετάσεις που χρειάζονται σε γιατρό και από εκεί και πέρα βλέπεις... Τουλάχιστον να πάρεις τις σωστές αναλογίες και συνδυασμούς για τα γεύματά σου...

----------


## eses017

Είπα να ξεκινήσω δειλά-δειλά..με το start. Εδώ κ 3 χρόνια η ζυγαριά ανεβαίνει κ οι διατροφές..ουφ! με κούρασαν ΟΛΕΣ...
68,3 και θέλω να πάω στα 57.. Για να δούμε...

----------


## natasa75

γεια σε ολουσ
ξεκινησα την διαιτε σημερα
απλα θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας 
επεδη εχω να χασω 20 κιλα και πηρα το premium και οχι to basic 
θελω να ρωτησω αν καποια απο εσασ εχει συνταγες απο γιατρο για το διατροφολογιο του μεσημεριανου
ευχαρισω εκ των προτερων

----------


## nasiaser_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες, και χρόνια πολλά!

Είμαι αξιοθρήνητη, μέχρι να ξεκινήσω την παιδοπαραγωγή (προ 7 ετίας) ήμουν μάξιμουμ 65 κιλά (στα μεγάλα μου φόρτε), πάντα πεινώντας. Μετά ήλθαν ένα ένα τέσσερα παιδάκια και πολλά πολλά κιλάκια. Μετά το 3ο,και όντας 82 κιλά, κάνοντας την Scarsdale, έφτασα πάλι τα 65, μέσα σε διάστημα περίπου 5 μηνών.Ήμουν μια χαρά, είχα συνηθίσει το πρόγραμμα διατροφής κι ούτε που μ' ένοιαζε να φάω τίποτ' άλλο. Είχα γίνει μια σειρήνα, και σαν αποτέλεσμα έμεινα ξανά έγκυος!!
Όλα καλά, αλλά μαζί με το 4ο, ήρθαν πάλι τα καταραμένα τα κιλα!!!!
Τώρα, δυο χρόνια αφ' ότου γέννησα, έχω φτάσει τα 85, ζωή να'χω! Πήγα σε διαιτολόγο, αλλά δεν έλεγα να πέσω κάτω από τα 81 με τίποτα! Μάλιστα, ενώ ακολουθούσα το πρόγραμμα, τύχαινε από την μια μέρα στην άλλη, η ζυγαριά να με δείχνει και 2 κιλά πάνω! Πέταξα τη ζυγαριά που είχα, και αγόρασα καινούργια (τρεις φορές). Τίποτα ,δ εν έφταιγε η ζυγαριά! Άλλαξα μπαταρίες, αλλά ουδέν αποτέλεσμα. Το παράδοξο συνέχιζε. 
Εκνευρίστηκα, τα παράτησα, και τώρα έχω να πάω το καλοκαίρι σε 2 γάμους! Βαρέθηκα να είμαι η παχουλοκομψη που ψάχνει εναγωνίως φόρεμα να κρύψει τα ελέη της!
Θα αρχίσω prevent TΩΡΑ!

Ίσως με ρωτήσετε γιατί δεν ξανακάνω την Scarsdale, αφού δούλεψε καλά την 1η φορά. Την έκανα, κανα δυο τρεις φορές, αλλά άκουσον! άκουσον! Τις δύο τελευταίες φορές που ξεκίνησα, σε 3-4 μέρες αρρώστησα, την μία με πνευμονία!
Κουράστηκα με όλα αυτά, είπα να περάσει το Πάσχα και να ξεκινήσω πάλι!

----------


## EVI75

Καλησπέραααααααααααα. Πάλι εδώ να τα λέμε. Ξεκίνησα σήμερα πάλι το Prevent και ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να πετύχω περισσότερα :roll::roll::roll:!!!

----------


## EVI75

Καλημέρα. Η άθλια ζυγαριά έδειξε εχθές 90.900, ή θα την σπάσω ή θα την στείλω αδιάβαστη. Πάντως η πρώτη μέρα πήγε καλά. Ζύγισμα την επόμενη Δευτέρα. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι η τήρηση των ωραρίων.(πάντα είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα) Πίνω το ρόφημα στις 7:15 και πρέπει να φάω το μεσημεριανό μεταξύ 11:00 με 13:00. Αυτό είναι δύσκολο λόγο του ότι σχολάω 15:30 και σπίτι είμαι 16:30. Σκέφτομαι μήπως κατά τις 13:00 πίνω το δεύτερο ρόφημα και να τρώω στις 17:30 το γεύμα. Το έχει επιχειρήσει κανείς?

----------


## nektaria_ed

Λοιποον λοιποννν, με λενε Νεκταρια και ειμαι 17 στα 18, στο φορουμ αυτο ειχα βρεθει και πριν ενα μηνα περιπου , αφου ειχα επισκεφθει εναν ενδοκρινολογο και μου ειχε προτεινει τα υποκαταστατα διατροφης prevent. Μπορω να πω πως σοκαριστηκα στην αρχη στο ακουσμα του προγραμματος και ψαχνομουν οσο περισσοτερο μπορουσα για να ακουσω κ αλλες γνωμες ανθρωπων που το ειχαν δοκιμασει. Με τα πολλα μπηκα στη διαδικασια του προγραμματος και τωρα συμπληρωνω περιπου 1 μηνα με 5.600 κιλα απωλεια και κυριως σε ποντους. Ο λογος για τον οποιο γραφω στο φορουμ , ειναι για να ηρεμησω οσους μπηκαν και πριν απο μενα και διαβασαν τα οχι και τοσο καθησυχαστικα σχολια. Αρχικα , οι εντυπωσεις μου απ τη διαιτα αυτη ειναι οι καλυτερες δυνατες, και ο κυριος λογος? Δεν εχω νιωσει στιγμη πεινα και δεν ημουν απ τα ατομα που ετρωγα λιγο. Οι σκονες ειναι απολαυστικοτατες, και συνοδευονται με μεγαλες ποσοτητες υγρων, ειτε γαλα ειτε νερο που σε φουσκωνουν και δεν πεινας στιγμη. Στο σημειο αυτο πρεπει να διαχωριστει η εννοια της λιγουρας απ την εννοια της πεινας φιλοι μου !! Το στομαχι δεν γουργουριζει. Τα μεσημερια, οι ποσοτητες ειναι τοσο μεγαλες που αρκετες φορες δεν καταφερνεις να τις καταναλωσεις εξ ολοκληρου, ακομα και μετα απο 6 ωρες αδειου στομαχιου. Τα γευματα ειναι χορταστικα και με το παραπανω και δεν στερουνται των απαραιτητων. Συμπεριλαμβανονται τα παντα και καθε ειδους συνδιασμοι. Το μυστικο ειναι οι ακριβεις μετρησεις και η καταναλωση του φρουτου αμεσως μετα το φαγητο και οχι το απογευμα σαν σνακ. Αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο λαθος που θα μπορουσε να κανει κανεις καθως κ η διαιτα αποσκοπα στην εξαλειψη των ενδιαμεσων γευματων. Τα απογευματα δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολα αφου το μεσημερι η ποσοτητα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη. Καθημερινα ενδυκνυνται 2-3 λιτρα νερο σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα. Μην σας γινει εμμονη, μην το παρακανετε!! Αν οποιαδηποτε στιγμη της ημερας αισθανθειτε πεινα καταναλωστε μια ποσοτητα νερου και το στομαχι θα ξεγελαστει. Το κυριοτερο ομως ειναι να απεγκλωβισετε απ το κεφαλι σας το φαγητο. Αποδεσμευτειτε απο αυτη την εμμονη ιδεα. Το προγραμμα δεν θελει υπερβολες. Εχω να προσθεσω οτι λογω πανελληνιων δεν κινουμαι σχεδον καθολου κ ομως τα αποτελεσματα ειναι ορατα. 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ! Παρατηρω οτι το μεγαλυτερο αγχος ολων οσων προσπαθησαν και προσπαθουν ειναι η διατηρηση του βαρους αμεσως μετα την ληξη της διαδικασιας. Ειναι φυσικο, ο οργανισμος υστερα απο ενα συγκεκριμενο μηνιαιο προγραμμα να εχει συνηθισει σε συγκεκριμενους ρυθμους. Επειδη λοιπον εμεις αποφασιζουμε οτι ηρθε η ωρα να τελειωσει η διαδικασια, δε σημαινει οτι ο οργανισμος μας το θεωρει αυτονοητο!! Θελει σταδιακα βηματα επαναπροσαρμογης σε φυσιολογικους ρυθμους υπο παρακολουθηση γιατρου , γιατι αρκετες φορες νομιζουμε πως πραττουμε το σωστο ενω στην πραγματικοτητα πετυχαινουμε το αντιθετο. Η διατροφη μετα θα πρεπει να ειναι ισσοροπημενη ιδιαιτερα σε εμας, σε ανθρωπους με ταση για παχος, που η παραμικρη μπουκια κατακαθεται στον οργανισμο. Η διατηρηση ενος ωραιου σωματος δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολη υποθεση ! Δεν ειναι λοιπον να αναρρωτιεται κανεις γιατι πηρε πισω ολα τα κιλα οταν αμεσως μετα την ληξη της διαδικασιας της σκονης επεσε στα παστιτσια και τα πιτογυρα !! Κατι τετοιο φυσικα ισχυει για ολων των ειδων τις διατροφες και τις διαιτες. Σε οποιοδηποτε προγραμμα , οποιος επεσε με τα μουτρα μετα τη διαιτα τα ξαναπηρε ολα και εις διπλουν. Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα εγω !!!! Δεν φταιει λοιπον τοσο η σκονη , οσο η κακη διαχειρηση της διατροφης μας!! Εχω δοκιμασει ατελειωτες διαιτες και διατροφες κ εχω αλλαξει αρκετους διαιτολογους. Παντα η απωλεια που στοχευα δεν ηταν κανενα τρελο νουμερο. Ηταν ενα 10κιλο μεσες ακρες. Αφου λοιπον εδρασε το προγραμμα τοσο γρηγορα σε εμενα υποθετω πως σε ανθρωπους με μεγαλυτερο θεμα βαρους θα ειναι αποτελεσματικοτερο !! Καλη επιτυχια σε οσους αποφασισουν να το αρχισουν ευχομαι να υπηρξα ενθαρρυντικη !!!

----------


## rmd

χαίρετε χαίρετε καινούργια και εγώ και παλιά στις δίαιτες . Ξεκίνησα μόλις σήμερα με prevent start και εύχομαι να χάσω αυτά τα κιλά (10) που πηγαινοφέρνω 6 ολόκληρα χρόνια. Θα ήθελα όμως την βοήθεια σας αν μπορείτε . Επειδή δεν πήγα σε διατροφολόγο ή διαιτολόγο μήπως κάποια κοπέλα έχει να μου στείλει προγράμματα διατροφής για τα στάδια start & premium 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ
:spin::spin:

----------


## mariamoi

καλησπερα ειμαι κ εγω καινουργια εδωωωωωω :yes:

----------


## maxinikol

γεια χαρα σε ολους,ειμαι 52 χρονων.αρχισα διαιτα περσι τον μαιο αποφασισμενη οπως ολοι στην αρχη με διαιτολογο,πολυ ισορροπημενη διατροφη με πρωινο μεσημεριανο βραδυνο ,φρουτα ,με απειρες συνταγες και συνδυασμους, δεν ηταν η πρωτη στη ζωη μου αλλα ηταν η πρωτη φορα με συνεργασια ειδικου.αρχισα δυναμικα με εναν ρυθμο 4 με 5 κιλα τον μηνα.Ημουν 126,5 .Τον αυγουστο πηγα διακοπες και αφεθηκα αλλα δεν εβαλα γρμ.να μη τα πολυλογω καπου στη διαρκεια αφεθηκα ,μια τα χριστουγεννα ,μια το πασχα ,μια κατι εκδρομες εμεινα στασιμη. πηγα ξανα στη διαιτολογο πριν ενα μηνα και ζυγιστηκα 106 κιλα ,ευχαριστημενη που τουλαχιστον δεν τα ξαναβαλα .η διατολογος μου ειναι γιατρος,διαβητολογος και ειχα δει στην αναμονη το σταντ με τα prevent,αλλα δεν το ειχα δωσει σημασια, δεν ηθελα να στερηθω φαγητο.φετος ομως ειπα να δρασω δυναμικα και αρχισα .στο μηνα πανω που την επισκεφτηκα και κανοντας για τρεις βδομαδες prevent τα αποτελεσματα ηταν θεαματικα. μειον 7 κιλα με απωλεια λιπους 4,7 κιλα. και μιλαμε για εναν οργανισμο οχι παρθενο σε διαιτες. το μονο μειον με μενα ειναι πως εχασα 2 κιλα μυικη μαζα οποτε αρχισα ακουα αερομπικ και η συμβουλη της γιατρου ειναι να αυξησω τη πρωτεινη που παιρνω .δλδ να τη ζυγιζω αυστηρα και να μη βασιζομαι με το ματι.εχω ενα κυριο γευμα 750 θερμιδων.
στα υπερ του πρεβεντ βαζω το γεγονος πως σε χορταινει ,δε σκεφτεσαι συνεχως το φαγητο,και το ενα γευμα ειναι πολυ πλουσιο με σαλατα φρουτα κλπ.διαλεγεις οτι σαρεσει και τρως απο τα γευματα ,τα οποια εχω δεκαδες απο τη γιατρο μου.
στα μειον η πολυ υψηλη τιμη του.

----------

